# 2010 Buck



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Shot him at 805 on opening day. Heard my dad shoot once so I decided I was gonna wait another 20 min. and go check to see if he shot a deer, knowing he'd need the help getting it up the hill. Just as I was getting ready to get up I hear leaves crunching and look around the tree I was sitting against and see him walking 30yrds below on a old logging road. Gave him a grunt to stop and shot a little forward and hit him in the neck, exited out in front of the right shoulder. Biggest buck I've ever shot. 9pt, would be a ten if his left brow tine was a half inch longer.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Good looking buck , great tine length . Congratulations


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job,,nice one!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on your buck!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

your dad get one too? Nice Buck


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

kernal83 said:


> your dad get one too? Nice Buck


No, he ended up shooting over the back of a doe. He did take a small 6 point Sunday evening. THanks for all the replys.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------

